# can't boot, can't fix, can't update, can't sleep



## WileyWon (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm not a complete moron but I'm beginning to feel like one. Five days ago, I realized that one of my MS Updates was failing to install at every reboot. I believe it was KB4041676. So, I uninstalled it. But, I didn't reboot the machine. Then I downloaded the stand-alone version of the update and installed it. Ever since, my PC has failed to boot and Startup Repair always fails.

Thinking that it was a boot file corruption, I took these steps:
> removed the drive from the machine and cloned it to a 250MB SSD
> attached the SSD drive to another PC
> used EASEUS PM to move the Windows partition a few hundred MB
> created a SYSTEM partition and an EFI partition 
> converted the drive to GPT
> installed the SSD in the original machine
> changed the boot method from Legacy to UEFI
> booted with a RECOVERY USB created on another machine with the same OS ver (without backup files)
> performed all the standard BOOTREC commands, which were all successful. ScanOS shows 0 Windows installations, which I believe is normal in this configuration

Now when I try to boot from the SSD, it alternates between "your PC couldn't start properly code:0000001" and "Your PC ran into a problem... Stop Code: inaccessible_boot_device:"
I could be wrong but I feel like this is not a boot file issue. I believe I am facing the problem caused by the failed Windows update in the first place.

When I boot from the recovery USB and attempt repairs,I get these results:
SFC /verifyOnly fails with "there is a system repair pending..."
Dism /image:c:\ /cleanup-image fails with error 87 
Dism /image:c:\ /cleanup-image/revertPendingActions fails with error "800F082F

I can't boot because the image is broken. I can't fix the image because it won't boot.

Questions:

How can I clean up the image so it will boot? 
Is there an OFFLINE method to remove the last few Windows Updates?

Here are my logs:

-----------------------------------------------

DISKPART> list disk

Disk ### Status Size Free Dyn Gpt
-------- ------------- ------- ------- --- ---
Disk 0 Online 232 GB 7168 KB *
Disk 1 No Media 0 B 0 B
Disk 2 No Media 0 B 0 B
Disk 3 No Media 0 B 0 B
Disk 4 No Media 0 B 0 B
Disk 5 Online 7633 MB 0 B

DISKPART> list volu

Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
Volume 0 I DVD-ROM 0 B No Media
Volume 1 C Windows NTFS Partition 232 GB Healthy
Volume 2 SYSTEM FAT32 Partition 100 MB Healthy Hidden
Volume 3 E Removable 0 B No Media
Volume 4 F Removable 0 B No Media
Volume 5 G Removable 0 B No Media
Volume 6 H Removable 0 B No Media
Volume 7 D RECOVERY FAT32 Removable 7632 MB Healthy

DISKPART>exit

-----------------------------------------------
C:\Windows\System32>dism /image:c:\ /cleanup-image /scratchdir:c:\temp11

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.15063.0

Image Version: 10.0.15063.0

Error: 87

An error occurred while processing the command.
Ensure that the command-line arguments are valid. For more information, review the log file.

The DISM log file can be found at X:\windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log

------------------------------

2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM PID=1040 TID=1028 Scratch directory set to 'X:\windows\TEMP\'. - CDISMManager:ut_ScratchDir
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM PID=1040 TID=1028 DismCore.dll version: 10.0.15063.0 - CDISMManager::FinalConstruct
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM PID=1040 TID=1028 Scratch directory set to 'c:\temp11'. - CDISMManager:ut_ScratchDir
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM Initialized Panther logging at X:\windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM PID=1040 TID=1028 Successfully loaded the ImageSession at "X:\windows\System32\Dism" - CDISMManager::LoadLocalImageSession
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM Initialized Panther logging at X:\windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Found and Initialized the DISM Logger. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_InitializeLogger
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Failed to get and initialize the PE Provider. Continuing by assuming that it is not a WinPE image. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnConnect
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Finished initializing the Provider Map. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnConnect
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM Initialized Panther logging at X:\windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=1040 TID=1028 Successfully created the local image session and provider store. - CDISMManager::CreateLocalImageSession
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: 
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: <----- Starting Dism.exe session ----->
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: 
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Host machine information: OS Version=10.0.15063, Running architecture=amd64, Number of processors=8
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Dism.exe version: 10.0.15063.0
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Executing command line: dism.exe /image:c:\ /cleanup-image /revertpendingactions /scratchdir:c:\temp11
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Getting the collection of providers from a local provider store type. - CDISMProviderStore::GetProviderCollection
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Connecting to the provider located at X:\windows\System32\Dism\FolderProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Connecting to the provider located at X:\windows\System32\Dism\WimProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Connecting to the provider located at X:\windows\System32\Dism\VHDProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Connecting to the provider located at X:\windows\System32\Dism\ImagingProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Connecting to the provider located at X:\windows\System32\Dism\CompatProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Connecting to the provider located at X:\windows\System32\Dism\FfuProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Warning DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Failed to Load the provider: X:\windows\System32\Dism\SiloedPackageProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider(hr:0x8007007e)
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Warning DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Failed to Load the provider: X:\windows\System32\Dism\MetaDeployProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider(hr:0x8007007e)
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Got the collection of providers. Now enumerating them to build the command table.
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: DISM Log Provider
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: FolderManager
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: WimManager
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: WimManager.
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: VHDManager
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: GenericImagingManager
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: GenericImagingManager.
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: Compatibility Manager
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: Compatibility Manager.
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: FfuManager
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Getting the collection of providers from a local provider store type. - CDISMProviderStore::GetProviderCollection
[1040] [0x8007007b] FIOReadFileIntoBuffer1259): The filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect.
[1040] [0xc142011c] UnmarshallImageHandleFromDirectory639)
[1040] [0xc142011c] WIMGetMountedImageHandle2893)
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM WIM Provider: PID=1040 TID=1028 [c:\] is not a WIM mount point. - CWimMountedImageInfo::Initialize
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM VHD Provider: PID=1040 TID=1028 [c:\] is not recognized by the DISM VHD provider. - CVhdImage::Initialize
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM VHD Provider: PID=1040 TID=1028 [c:\] is not recognized by the DISM VHD provider. - CVhdImage::Initialize
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Imaging Provider: PID=1040 TID=1028 The provider VHDManager does not support CreateDismImage on c:\ - CGenericImagingManager::CreateDismImage
[1040] [0x8007007b] FIOReadFileIntoBuffer1259): The filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect.
[1040] [0xc142011c] UnmarshallImageHandleFromDirectory639)
[1040] [0xc142011c] WIMGetMountedImageHandle2893)
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM WIM Provider: PID=1040 TID=1028 [c:\] is not a WIM mount point. - CWimMountedImageInfo::Initialize
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Imaging Provider: PID=1040 TID=1028 The provider WimManager does not support CreateDismImage on c:\ - CGenericImagingManager::CreateDismImage
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Imaging Provider: PID=1040 TID=1028 No imaging provider supported CreateDismImage for this path - CGenericImagingManager::CreateDismImage
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=1040 TID=1028 physical location path: c:\ - CDISMManager::CreateImageSession
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=1040 TID=1028 Event name for current DISM session is Global\__?_Volume{225b370b-44a5-cfe0-2959-ff9e8147920c}__1883465882_262144_162405 - CDISMManager::CheckSessionAndLock
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=1040 TID=1028 Create session event 0x1ec for current DISM session and event name is Global\__?_Volume{225b370b-44a5-cfe0-2959-ff9e8147920c}__1883465882_262144_162405 - CDISMManager::CheckSessionAndLock
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=1040 TID=1028 Copying DISM from "c:\Windows\System32\Dism" - CDISMManager::CreateImageSessionFromLocation
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=1040 TID=1028 Successfully loaded the ImageSession at "c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC" - CDISMManager::LoadRemoteImageSession
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Image Session: PID=1084 TID=572 Instantiating the Provider Store. - CDISMImageSession::get_ProviderStore
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Initializing a provider store for the IMAGE session type. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnConnect
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\OSProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM OS Provider: PID=1084 TID=572 Defaulting SystemPath to c:\ - CDISMOSServiceManager::Final_OnConnect
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM OS Provider: PID=1084 TID=572 Host OS verion is 10.0 - CDISMOSServiceManager::RunASICompatibilityShim
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info  DISM DISM OS Provider: PID=1084 TID=572 Defaulting Windows folder to c:\Windows - CDISMOSServiceManager::Final_OnConnect
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Info DISM DISM OS Provider: PID=1084 TID=572 Host OS verion is 10.0 - CDISMOSServiceManager::SetDllSearchPath
2017-10-31 10:02:16, Warning DISM DISM OS Provider: PID=1084 TID=572 Unable to set the DLL search path to the servicing stack folder. c:\Windows may not point to a valid Windows folder. - CDISMOSServiceManager::Final_OnConnect
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Attempting to initialize the logger from the Image Session. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnConnect
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\LogProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM Initialized Panther logging at X:\windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Found and Initialized the DISM Logger. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_InitializeLogger
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Warning DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Failed to Load the provider: c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\PEProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider(hr:0x8007007e)
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Failed to get and initialize the PE Provider. Continuing by assuming that it is not a WinPE image. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnConnect
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Finished initializing the Provider Map. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnConnect
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM Initialized Panther logging at X:\windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM Initialized Panther logging at X:\windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=1040 TID=1028 Image session successfully loaded from the temporary location: c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC - CDISMManager::CreateImageSession
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM OS Provider: PID=1084 TID=572 Setting SystemPath to c:\ - CDISMOSServiceManager::SetSystemPath
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Target image information: OS Version=10.0.15063.0, Image architecture=amd64
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Getting the collection of providers from an image provider store type. - CDISMProviderStore::GetProviderCollection
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\CbsProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=1084 TID=572 Finished initializing the CbsConUI Handler. - CCbsConUIHandler::Initialize
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Universal Time is: 2017-10-31 18:02:17.465
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Failed to find a matching version for servicing stack: c:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_10.0.15063.410_none_9e914f9d2d85dacb\ [HRESULT = 0x80070490 - ERROR_NOT_FOUND]
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Failed to find servicing stack directory in online store. [HRESULT = 0x80070490 - ERROR_NOT_FOUND]
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Offline servicing, using stack version from: c:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_10.0.15063.410_none_9e914f9d2d85dacb\cbscore.dll
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Loaded Servicing Stack v10.0.15063.0 with Core: c:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_10.0.15063.410_none_9e914f9d2d85dacb\cbscore.dll
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Setting core mode: CbsCoreModeOffline
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CSI [email protected]/10/31:18:02:17.465 WcpInitialize (wcp.dll version 0.0.0.6) called (stack @0x7ffbd1164219 @0x7ffbd159ce96 @0x7ffbd159c1a4 @0x7ffbd18028f2 @0x7ffbd1802af5 @0x7ffbd17c02b9)
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Lock: New lock added: CCbsSessionManager, level: 11, total lock:14
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Lock: New lock added: CSIInventoryCriticalSection, level: 64, total lock:15
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Lock: New lock added: FlightPackageCacheCriticalSection, level: 128, total lock:16
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Lock: New lock added: CCbsWorkerQueue, level: 60, total lock:17
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Lock: New lock added: CCbsWorkerQueue:m_WindowsUpdateExpressDownloadLock, level: 10, total lock:18
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=1084 TID=572 Loaded servicing stack for offline use only. - CDISMPackageManager::CreateCbsSession
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Lazy store initialization mode
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\MsiProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\IntlProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\IBSProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\DmiProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CSI 00000001 Shim considered [l:125]'\??\c:\Windows\Servicing\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_10.0.15063.410_none_9e914f9d2d85dacb\wcp.dll' : got STATUS_OBJECT_PATH_NOT_FOUND
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CSI 00000002 Shim considered [l:122]'\??\c:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_10.0.15063.410_none_9e914f9d2d85dacb\wcp.dll' : got STATUS_SUCCESS
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CSI 00000001 Shim considered [l:125]'\??\c:\Windows\Servicing\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_10.0.15063.410_none_9e914f9d2d85dacb\wcp.dll' : got STATUS_OBJECT_PATH_NOT_FOUND
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CSI 00000002 Shim considered [l:122]'\??\c:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_10.0.15063.410_none_9e914f9d2d85dacb\wcp.dll' : got STATUS_SUCCESS
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM OS Provider: PID=1084 TID=572 Get the registry path to the SOFTWARE hive located at c:\Windows\system32\config\SOFTWARE and determine if it is loaded. - CDISMOSServiceManager:etermineBootDrive
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Driver Manager: PID=1084 TID=572 Further logs for driver related operations can be found in the target operating system at %WINDIR%\inf\setupapi.offline.log - CDriverManager::Initialize
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\UnattendProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\SmiProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Warning DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Failed to Load the provider: c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\EmbeddedProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider(hr:0x8007007e)
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\AppxProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\ProvProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\AssocProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\GenericProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\OfflineSetupProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Connecting to the provider located at c:\temp11\18EE59C8-00C1-43C6-8617-C6A54E782FFC\TransmogProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Transmog Provider: PID=1084 TID=572 Current image session is [OFFLINE] - CTransmogManager::GetMode
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Transmog Provider: PID=1084 TID=572 Determined WinDir path = [c:\Windows] - CTransmogManager::GetWinDirPath
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Transmog Provider: PID=1084 TID=572 GetProductType: ProductType = [WinNT] - CTransmogManager::GetProductType
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Transmog Provider: PID=1084 TID=572 Product Type: [WinNT] - CTransmogManager::Initialize
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Transmog Provider: PID=1084 TID=572 Product Type ServerNT : [No] - CTransmogManager::Initialize
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Got the collection of providers. Now enumerating them to build the command table.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: DISM Log Provider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: OSServices
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: DISM Package Manager
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: DISM Package Manager.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: MsiManager
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: MsiManager.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: IntlManager
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: IntlManager.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: IBSManager
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: DriverManager
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: DriverManager.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: DISM Unattend Manager
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: DISM Unattend Manager.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: SmiManager
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: AppxManager
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: AppxManager.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: ProvManager
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: ProvManager.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: AssocManager
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: AssocManager.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: GenericManager
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: GenericManager.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: OfflineSetupManager
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: OfflineSetupManager.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: Edition Manager
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: Edition Manager.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=1084 TID=572 Processing the top level command token(cleanup-image). - CPackageManagerCLIHandler:rivate_ValidateCmdLine
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=1084 TID=572 Attempting to route to appropriate command handler. - CPackageManagerCLIHandler::ExecuteCmdLine
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=1084 TID=572 Routing the command... - CPackageManagerCLIHandler::ExecuteCmdLine
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=1084 TID=572 CBS session options=0x800! - CDISMPackageManager::Internal_Finalize
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Lazy store initialization mode, fully initialize.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Offline image is writable
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Loading offline registry hive: SOFTWARE, into registry key '{bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/SOFTWARE' from path '\\?\c:\Windows\System32\config\SOFTWARE'.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Loading offline registry hive: SYSTEM, into registry key '{bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/SYSTEM' from path '\\?\c:\Windows\System32\config\SYSTEM'.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Loading offline registry hive: SECURITY, into registry key '{bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/SECURITY' from path '\\?\c:\Windows\System32\config\SECURITY'.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Loading offline registry hive: SAM, into registry key '{bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/SAM' from path '\\?\c:\Windows\System32\config\SAM'.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Loading offline registry hive: COMPONENTS, into registry key '{bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/COMPONENTS' from path '\\?\c:\Windows\System32\config\COMPONENTS'.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Loading offline registry hive: DRIVERS, into registry key '{bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/DRIVERS' from path '\\?\c:\Windows\System32\config\DRIVERS'.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Loading offline registry hive: DEFAULT, into registry key '{bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/DEFAULT' from path '\\?\c:\Windows\System32\config\DEFAULT'.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Loading offline registry hive: BCD, into registry key '{bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Boot/BCD' from path '\\?\c:\Boot\BCD'.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Loading offline registry hive: ntuser.dat, into registry key '{bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Users/Default/ntuser.dat' from path '\\?\c:\Users\Default\ntuser.dat'.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Loading offline registry hive: schema.dat, into registry key '{bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/system32/smi/store/Machine/schema.dat' from path '\\?\c:\Windows\system32\smi\store\Machine\schema.dat'.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CSI 00000002 CSI Store 2676336497872 initialized
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Session: 1084_2772375 initialized by client DISM Package Manager Provider, external staging directory: (null), external registry directory: (null
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Client specified cancelling all pended transactions.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Exec: Session processing started. Client: DISM Package Manager Provider, Session(Cancelling): 1084_2772375
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Error CBS Exec: Cannot finalize session because execution is frozen. [HRESULT = 0x800f082f - CBS_E_EXCLUSIVE_WOULD_MERGE]
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Exec: Processing complete, session(Cancelling): 1084_2772375 [HRESULT = 0x800f082f - CBS_E_EXCLUSIVE_WOULD_MERGE]
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Error CBS Session: 1084_2772375 failed to perform cancelling all pending transactions. [HRESULT = 0x800f082f - CBS_E_EXCLUSIVE_WOULD_MERGE]
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Session: 1084_2772375 finalized. Reboot required: no [HRESULT = 0x800f082f - CBS_E_EXCLUSIVE_WOULD_MERGE]
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Error DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=1084 TID=572 Failed finalizing changes. - CDISMPackageManager::Internal_Finalize(hr:0x800f082f)
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Releasing offline store key
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Unloading offline registry hive: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/SOFTWARE
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Failed to unload offline registry: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/SOFTWARE, the client may still need it open. [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Unloading offline registry hive: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/SYSTEM
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Failed to unload offline registry: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/SYSTEM, the client may still need it open. [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Unloading offline registry hive: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/SECURITY
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Failed to unload offline registry: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/SECURITY, the client may still need it open. [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Unloading offline registry hive: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/SAM
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Failed to unload offline registry: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/SAM, the client may still need it open. [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Unloading offline registry hive: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/COMPONENTS
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Failed to unload offline registry: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/COMPONENTS, the client may still need it open. [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Unloading offline registry hive: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/DRIVERS
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Failed to unload offline registry: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/DRIVERS, the client may still need it open. [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Unloading offline registry hive: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/DEFAULT
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Failed to unload offline registry: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/System32/config/DEFAULT, the client may still need it open. [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Force unloading offline registry hive: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Users/Default/ntuser.dat
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Force unloading offline registry hive: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Windows/system32/smi/store/Machine/schema.dat
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS Force unloading offline registry hive: {bf1a281b-ad7b-4476-ac95-f47682990ce7}c:/Boot/BCD
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Error DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=1084 TID=572 An error occured clearing the pending actions from the image. - CDISMPackageManager::RevertPendingActions(hr:0x800f082f)
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Error DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=1084 TID=572 Failed while processing command cleanup-image. - CPackageManagerCLIHandler::ExecuteCmdLine(hr:0x800f082f)
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Found the OSServices. Waiting to finalize it until all other providers are unloaded. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnDisconnect
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Found the OSServices. Waiting to finalize it until all other providers are unloaded. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnDisconnect
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Found the PE Provider. Waiting to finalize it until all other providers are unloaded. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnDisconnect
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Finalizing the servicing provider(DISM Package Manager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=1084 TID=572 Finalizing CBS core. - CDISMPackageManager::Finalize
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: ManifestCacheFinalize
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: ExecutionEngineFinalize
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: ComponentAnalyzerFinalize
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: PackageTrackerFinalize
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: CoreResourcesUnload
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: SessionManagerFinalize
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: CapabilityManagerFinalize
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: GetPublicObjectMonitor::Audit
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: PublicObjectMonitorFinalize
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: Enter vCoreInitializeLock
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: WcpUnload
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: DrupUnload
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: CfgMgr32Unload
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: DpxUnload
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: SrUnload
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: CbsEsdUnload
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: CbsTraceInfoUninitialize
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: CbsEventUnregister
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: AppContainerUnload
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info CBS CbsCoreFinalize: WdsUnload, logging from cbscore will end.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Disconnecting Provider: DISM Package Manager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Finalizing the servicing provider(MsiManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Disconnecting Provider: MsiManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Finalizing the servicing provider(IntlManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Disconnecting Provider: IntlManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Finalizing the servicing provider(IBSManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Disconnecting Provider: IBSManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Finalizing the servicing provider(DriverManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Disconnecting Provider: DriverManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Finalizing the servicing provider(DISM Unattend Manager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Disconnecting Provider: DISM Unattend Manager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Finalizing the servicing provider(SmiManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Disconnecting Provider: SmiManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Finalizing the servicing provider(AppxManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Disconnecting Provider: AppxManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Finalizing the servicing provider(ProvManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Disconnecting Provider: ProvManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Finalizing the servicing provider(AssocManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Disconnecting Provider: AssocManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Finalizing the servicing provider(GenericManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Disconnecting Provider: GenericManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Finalizing the servicing provider(OfflineSetupManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Disconnecting Provider: OfflineSetupManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Finalizing the servicing provider(Edition Manager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Disconnecting Provider: Edition Manager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Releasing the local reference to OSServices. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Disconnecting Provider: OSServices - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM OS Provider: PID=1084 TID=572 Successfully unloaded all registry hives. - CDISMOSServiceManager::Final_OnDisconnect
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1084 TID=572 Releasing the local reference to DISMLogger. Stop logging. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=1040 TID=1028 Closing session event handle 0x1ec - CDISMManager::CloseImageSession
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Image session has been closed. Reboot required=no.
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: 
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: <----- Ending Dism.exe session ----->
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM.EXE: 
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Found the OSServices. Waiting to finalize it until all other providers are unloaded. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnDisconnect
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Disconnecting Provider: FolderManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Disconnecting Provider: WimManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Disconnecting Provider: VHDManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Disconnecting Provider: GenericImagingManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Disconnecting Provider: Compatibility Manager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Disconnecting Provider: FfuManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2017-10-31 10:02:17, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=1040 TID=1028 Releasing the local reference to DISMLogger. Stop logging. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
----------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Is the original drive from which you made the clone
- the source disk - still available and has the original windows 10 installation on it

2. Your chances of repairing this - cloned image are extremely slim after what you have done
Too late now - but IMHO the wrong approach for what MAY have been a simple problem in the first instance

3. My advice download 10 from here
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
media creation tool
Make usb or DVD

Boot computer with original drive NOT connected
Clean install 10 to SSD
Restore data from original drive to new install on 10 SSD by connecting original drive - preferably USB


----------



## WileyWon (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes, of course, knowing what we know now. Adding the additional variables of SSD and SPT and UEFI just complicates things.
Yes, I still have the original drive. Untouched. And, I have a blank 1 TB drive that can can clone it to. 
But, speaking of complications, the Media Creation Tool fails on every Win10 computer I own.
How would it help to create new media anyway? I already have a bootable Recovery USB.
The problem is that one of Microsoft's genius updates broke my machine.
It won't boot because it is broken, and it can't be fixed with DISM because it won't boot.
Do you know what DISM is?


----------



## WileyWon (Nov 2, 2017)

What do you mean by "restore data"? There are no documents on this machine -- they are all on a file server. Perhaps you think it is a cool idea for me to reinstall my 35 apps and 25 hardware drivers? And purchase a new Office 2016 because I don't have the original installation key? No, thank you. I don't see the logic in building a whole new car just because the floor mats are dirty.
Does anybody have any advice how to FIX this installation instead of giving up?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Do you know what DISM is?


Yes I do know what DISM is

However in view of the wording of your replies I will not be offering any further help to you. I work on this site as a volunteer, like everyone else, and I do not appreciate a reply which suggests that I have made some sort of idiotic suggestions.

Frequently Office 2016 on windows 10, bought for example as a package does not have a product key and is effectively digitally licensed or activated against the Microsoft account


----------



## WileyWon (Nov 2, 2017)

I cam to this site for expert help. After five days of trying everything published in every forum I know how to access, the suggestion to wipe it clean and start over wasn't very helpful.


----------



## ttifrum (Jun 16, 2005)

Office 2016 is linked to your Microsoft Account, as long as you can log into your account you'll be able to download it again


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed as I posted


> Frequently Office 2016 on windows 10, bought for example as a package does not have a product key and is effectively digitally licensed or activated against the Microsoft account


Likely but NOT necessarily


----------



## WileyWon (Nov 2, 2017)

Guys: I have been in IT for 30 years, even before we knew to call it IT. I know how to wipe a machine clean and start over. That is NOT what I'm trying to do here.

Does anybody know how I can get DISM to work correctly?


----------

